# Rx 2/3 sleeves



## Atsbitscrisp (31/8/16)

Hi, does anyone have stock of the rx2/3 sleeves. The mod is slightly taller than the other models due to the funky back cover design to include battery. I am looking for the 3 battery sleeve please.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (31/8/16)

Haven't seen anyone advertising this locally, hell haven't seen it overseas either.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (31/8/16)

They are around internationally. Picked up the mod at vapecon. Just don't want my full black mod looking like George Clooney in 2 weeks time. From what I've seen in the classifieds section, the wismec mods do get scratched up quite a bit after some use.


----------



## boxerulez (31/8/16)

Noonclouds.

http://noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=93&product_id=259

Ordered mine last night.


----------



## boxerulez (31/8/16)

PS, it is the kit, both for rx2 and rx3 configuration.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (31/8/16)

Thanks @boxerulez, will go check it out at lunch time.


----------



## boxerulez (31/8/16)

Will show in the morning when mine lands.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (1/9/16)

As promised... the eagle has landed. Much better quality than I expected for the price and had seen online from other international vendors.



Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (1/9/16)

Checked on their website but doesn't show anything... quality looks good


----------



## boxerulez (1/9/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Checked on their website but doesn't show anything... quality looks good


its not in the sub menu it is just under tools. Had me confused also.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Laubscher12 (1/9/16)

Need to get my hands on these


----------



## boxerulez (1/9/16)

Many details. No seams. Much happy.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

